# Créer un projet Java vide avec XCode



## As2piK (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

étant (presque) nouvel utilisateur sur Mac, je ne maitrise pas encore l'outil Xcode très bien.

J'ai essayé de créer un projet Java en utilisant dans l'assistant de création de projet le template _JNI Library_ qui est, il me semble, un projet Java standard.

Mon problème, c'est qu'au lancement, il me crée un truc déjà programmé qui affiche ma carte de visite, d'où ma question : comment puis-je créer un projet Java "vide" ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ntx (23 Septembre 2010)

Pour faire du Java, privilégie Eclipse, NetBeans ou encore IntelliJ. Ils sont fait pour cela, pas Xcode surtout depuis qu'Apple à abandonner la version Java de Cocoa.


----------



## Norvik (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si je peux rebondir sur ce thème pour poser ma question.

J'ai une petite application spécifique à développer pour mes besoins.
Comme j'avais manipuler un peu Hypercard en son temps, j'ai essayé avec Revolution pour son utillisation multi plate-forme.
Toutefois, j'ai besoin d'outils vectoriel pour dessiner des graphes et des arbres hiérarchiques.

Que pourriez-vous me conseiller ?
Vous parliez de programmation Java avec Eclipse.
J'ai trouvé un didacticiel bien conçu à ce sujet, mais s'appuyant sur Windows
http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-10601-programmation-en-java.html
Existe-t-il un équivalent de la runtime JRE6 pour Mac ?

Ou y a-t-il mieux pour un apprenti développeur ?

Merci de vos conseils ou de m'orienter.


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2010)

Norvik a dit:


> Existe-t-il un équivalent de la runtime JRE6 pour Mac ?


La JRE existe aussi sur Mac OSX, en version 6 pour les Mac Intel sous 10.6.


----------



## Norvik (3 Novembre 2010)

Merci.

J'oubliais l'essentiel : mon environnement de travail.

J'ai un iMac G5 20' et un iBook G4 13'. Tous les deux sous Tiger (j'ai besoin de Classic tous les jours ou presque)
J'ai Leopard (10.5) sur un disque externe, dont je ne me sers peu.

L'appli que j'envisage n'est pas destinée à être diffusée (c'est un outil perso), mais elle doit pouvoir fonctionner sur le matériel des mes correspondants (Windows en majorité).

Voilà pour les restrictions.


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2010)

Norvik a dit:


> J'ai un iMac G5 20' et un iBook G4 13'. Tous les deux sous Tiger (j'ai besoin de Classic tous les jours ou presque)
> J'ai Leopard (10.5) sur un disque externe, dont je ne me sers peu.


Ca commence à dater pour faire des dev qui fonctionneront sur les OS actuels. Vérifie quelle version de Java tu as sur ta machine (la 1.6 c'est cuit, à voir si la 1.5 est présente sur Tiger)


> mais elle doit pouvoir fonctionner sur le matériel des mes correspondants (Windows en majorité).


Java est fait pour cela, à la version de la machine virtuelle près. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'un W7 soit livré avec une JVM 1.4.


----------



## Norvik (3 Novembre 2010)

La version de JAVA la plus récente que j'ai sous Tiger est une 1.4.2
Et je n'en ai pas trouvée sous Léopard (10.5.8)

C'est grave docteur ?

Faut-il que j'envisage de piquer le PC de mon fils pendant qu'il est en pension ?


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2010)

Norvik a dit:


> Et je n'en ai pas trouvée sous Léopard (10.5.8)


Tu as mal cherché, il y en a forcement une.


> Faut-il que j'envisage de piquer le PC de mon fils pendant qu'il est en pension ?


Sous Leopard, tu devrais avoir une 1.5 ce qui doit être suffisant pour les besoins actuels.


----------



## Norvik (3 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Tu as mal cherché, il y en a forcement une.
> 
> Sous Leopard, tu devrais avoir une 1.5 ce qui doit être suffisant pour les besoins actuels.



Tout ce que je trouve c'est l'application "Préférences Java" dans le dossier "Utilitaires", en version 12.7.0

En allant sur le site d'Oracle, je trouve la recommandation de passer par le menu de recherche des mises à jours logiciels Ce que j'ai fait en démarrant sur mon disque externe.

Où faut-il chercher, que spotlight me cacherait ?

Excuse moi de ces questions très béotiennes.


----------



## Céroce (4 Novembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas une application Java. C'est un langage de programmation, pas un environnement de développement comme XCode.

Lance le terminal et tape simplement 
	
	



```
java -version
```
 ce qui te donnera la version installée sur ton ordi.


Ceci dit, vues tes questions, tu vas galérer à concevoir un outil de dessin vectoriel; c'est à la portée de développeurs expérimentés uniquement. Nous pourrons peut être te suggérer un meilleur choix si tu nous dis exactement ce que tu comptes faire.


----------



## Norvik (4 Novembre 2010)

Merci Céroce.

Comme le prévoyait ntx, je n'avais pas su chercher de la bonne manière, au bon endroit.

C'est donc une version 1.5.0_26 qui s'affiche sur le terminal.

La représentation vectorielle que j'envisage est assez rudimentaire. Il s'agit de visualiser l'effet d'une incrémentation produite en actionnant un bouton. 
L'exemple le plus simple est de faire varier la hauteur d'une colonne (rectangle).
Fort de cet outil, on peut agrémenter le résultat des calculs par un diagramme (historigramme).

Une autre fonctionnalité est de produire un arbre hiérarchique à partir d'un tableau (données entrées à la main ou calculées).

Tous ces outils existent (avec un meilleur rendu que je pourrai faire), mais avec des applications différentes. 
J'avais fait une manip similaire avec une maquette statique sur Hypercard et la partie active sur RagTime 3, mais c'est rapidement galère de jongler entre feuilles de calculs et applis de dessins

Je voulais essayer Visual Café à l'époque. Mais Symantec a arrêter de développer le produit sur Mac

Pour le reste, l'essentiel du programme, c'est du calcul.

Je pense avoir dit l'essentiel. En dire plus maintenant serait rapidement abscons, et pas forcément utile.

Mais je répondrai bien volontiers à vos questions (plus pertinentes que mes explications a priori)


----------



## Norvik (4 Novembre 2010)

Précision complémentaire sur le version de Java :
1.5.0_26 sous MacOS 10.5
et
1.5.0_19 sous Tiger


----------



## Céroce (5 Novembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de Java, mais ça me semble très faisable. Par contre ça représente aussi pas mal d'apprentissage.

Utilise un IDE comme NetBeans ou IntelliJ comme conseillé plus haut. Ça facilite la saisie du texte, l'édition de l'interface graphique, la lecture de la doc, etc.

Il faut regarder du côté de la bibliothèque Swing et ses objets Canvas pour ce genre de choses. À moins que quelqu'un ait une meilleure idée.


----------

